# Grafikkarte für DELL Optiplex280! Welche?



## MC-René (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Habe einen 2. PC:

DELL Optiplex GX280 mit onboard GraKa!

Wollte jetzt eine neue einbauen (1 Slot PCI-E vorhanden); lt. Dell gibts optional die ATI X300...

Kann ich auch jede andere (LOW-Profile-) PCI-E einbauen oder gibts da Probleme...

Wer kennt sich aus


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Februar 2007)

Du kannst jede beliebige Karte einbauen, die vom Netzteil genügend Strom bekommt und Platz im Gehäuse hat... das ist ja so toll an genormten Standards 
Allerdings ist Dell bei sowas oft teuer (generell ist Dell doof *g*) Ich würde dir eine Nvidia Geforce empfehlen... eine 6800.. wenn du aktuelle Spiele spielen willst min. eine 7600GS...
Am Ende entscheidet sowieso das Geld...


----------

